# Rofl!!!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"Did you see the look on the mailmans face when we barked at him!?"


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Too cute! Poor mailman!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like they really love each other's company.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that is priceless


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Too cute! Poor mailman!


Very Funny picture.....my guess is the mailman knows how sweet those two really are!!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

That is hilarious!! And adorable!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a great shot and a perfect caption! Pure happiness!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Silly dogs...you can almost hear them laughing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two are just having too much fun. Great caption.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*

What a FUNNY, GREAT, PIC!!
They really are laughing!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great caption and oh my gosh such a great picture, they are adorable and so happy!!!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

good one! Thanks!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha!! Such a great picture!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL! That's SUCH a great picture! Made me laugh big time!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

what a hoot!!! Awesome photo!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is too funny!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Great caption, but I doubt those two lovers could scare the mailman! Probably smothered the mailman in kisses!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you. Thank you all.

My dogs love eachother, they're best friends for life.


----------



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha, this is priceless. Really good moment captured on camera!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I made it into one of those Motivational Posters and put it as my profile picture on Facebook LOL.

My dogs are silly!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great picture!!! I, too, had to laugh out loud. You can just hear them laughing at the poor mailman's expense!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved it! Great picture.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

OMG! Perfect caption! Talk about having FUN!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed it


----------

